
Bay Area’s High Costs Drive Away Some Tech Firms - rafaelc
https://www.theinformation.com/articles/bay-areas-high-costs-drive-away-some-tech-firms
======
Cypher
Paywall on an obvious article. What the fuck is the internet coming too. We
seriously need to get cull this dead weight.

